# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  L-39 Сергея Арчакова

## Д.Срибный

Тип: L-39
Масштаб: 1:48
Производство: MPM

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...l-39/index.htm

----------


## xerf

Гм, как живой. Только 41-й в ремонте в Краснодаре не был, у него краска блестит, лачком бы покрыть. И, если уж добиваться сходства с конкретным самолётом, номера неоднократно перекрашивали вручную, на четвёрке нет разрыва, она целая(не трафарет). Года три назад 41-й потерпел столкновение в воздухе, теперь стоит и его разбирают.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Имея эту модель, могу представить объем проведенной работы. Внушает, однако.
Но я двух моментов не понял. Во-первых, разве номер не должен быть с черной окантовкой? На боковике она есть.
И во-вторых. Не знаю, может это мои профессиональные цветокорректорские придиразмы, но желтый цвет бъет по глазам стронциановым, лимонным оттенком. Как будто под ним раньше был зеленый, а поверх задули не очень укрывистым светло-желтым. Разве он не долже быть более теплым?

----------


## xerf

Нет никакой чёрной окантовки номеров у нас, всё правильно. 
А ободранный нос-просто верх реализма!!!
Ещё не заметил, есть там на колёсах красные сигнальные метки на резине и дисках, нанести совсем нетрудно.

----------


## Sorm

Очень симпатично ;-)

----------


## Nazar

Очень здорово Сергей,повторятся не буду,я тебе в пейджер еще вчера все написал по поводу твоей Л-ки

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо =)

желтый цвет.. да, должен быть чуть оранжевее... Надо было еще больше оранжевого добавить. Не хотелось сделать апельсин.

41 на фотографиях с разрывом.

сигнальные метки, да. Надо нанести, собирался, да что-то забыл. Иногда подумываю делать чек-лист из таких мелочей и ставить галочки напротив после того как сделал..=)

----------


## AndyK

ВЕСЧЬ!!!

----------


## Kasatka

Скажите народ, мне тут говорят, что элка не должна блестеть  :shock: 
что мол через месяц эксплуатации весь лоск пропадает..
я видел элки и такие и такие..
41-я как мне сказали была глянцевая..

----------


## xerf

41-й до сих пор блестит, его ни разу не перекрашивали! Вот из отпуска выйду, сниму его в теперешнем его состоянии. Не блестят Элки после Краснодарского ремонта.

----------


## AndyK

Элки в родном окрасе все "блескучие", т.к. покрыты лаком. Краснодар "квацает" матовое покрытие. Помимо качества ЛКП отремонтированные Элки отличаются оттенками цветов камуфляжа. Схема (рисунок пятен) при этом соблюдается оригинальная. 
Вот Элка после ремонта на Краснодарском АРЗ из соседствующего по Центру с Вашим, xerf, полка. 

http://forum.airforce.ru/download.php?id=219

----------


## xerf

Чего на него смотреть-то, на работе надоели. У нас таких несколько. После ремонта мне одно нравится сильно-кабина чистенькая, всё заново покрашено, плафончики и табло новые... 
Говорили, что они после Краснодарского ремонта через год выгорают до бела, ан нет, пока держатся.

----------


## Kasatka

спасибо, было бы здорово фотку посмотреть =)

----------


## AndyK

> Чего на него смотреть-то, на работе надоели. У нас таких несколько. После ремонта мне одно нравится сильно-кабина чистенькая, всё заново покрашено, плафончики и табло новые... 
> Говорили, что они после Краснодарского ремонта через год выгорают до бела, ан нет, пока держатся.


В Бэбске мне тоже такое говорили, но вроде ничего пока, не сильно полиняли. А фотку я для общественности запостил как пример  краснодарской покраски. Вы то понятно, на них насмотрелись.

----------


## Kasatka

Краснодарская конечно разительно отличается..
=) чем их там красили таким? =)

Андрей тебе привет от Ильи Соболева =)

----------


## Kasatka

Скажите а как эти "контрольки" крученные..
которые от кресла к фонарю тянутся правильно называются?
я вчера такие же на фантоме видел в музее..
умом понимаю, но как правильно технически назвать не знаю. Не попадалось нигде..

----------


## Kasatka

а это откуда элки?
там тоже есть тигренок, но окраска несколько отличается
красные полоски добавлены

----------


## AndyK

Сергей, это Элки "Небесных Гусар" из 3аэ 237 ЦПАТ. Часть этих элок  сейчас в Бэбске.

----------


## AndyK

"меня терзают смутные сомнения" :-)

полез я в свой архив и ... вот он, бывший 43 борт на новом "месте жительства".  Прежний бортовой и "гвардия" закрашены.

----------


## xerf

:!:

----------


## Kasatka

ох.. =)
и тяжко ж смотреть на это...
 :evil:

----------


## xerf

Тигра работы Александра Захарова. Исполнена в количестве восьми штук. У нас осталось пять полустёршихся, так что , может, ещё куда попали, например в Остров.

----------


## airwolf

Свои пять копеек о состоянии самолёта.  :(

----------


## Kasatka

мда... бедная тигра..

----------

